# Our Dogs (a pit bull and a rottweiler) *PHOTOS*



## gatamer (Jan 3, 2012)

... both are 28 months old , pit is a boy (CARLOS) , rott is a girl (BIA) 


















































(with mom)


----------



## Sage (Jan 3, 2012)

Beautiful dogs!  I like them both but always wanted a rottie, my fiance disagrees and insists we get a husky haha.  I love the rott's smile.


----------



## gatamer (Jan 3, 2012)

thanks for the reply 

more photos ...


----------



## AmysAnimals (Jan 3, 2012)

Those are great photos!  I love pits.  My fav dogs.  <3


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 3, 2012)

awesome pics and dogs...looks like they have alot of fun...i love rotts...wish my 140 pound baby was still around..


----------



## gatamer (Jan 4, 2012)

thanks for all messages


----------



## Formerphobe (Jan 4, 2012)

I love action shots!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shell (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautiful dogs.


----------



## DMTWI (Jan 4, 2012)

Very nice looking dogs!   Great pics also!!


----------



## gatamer (Jan 4, 2012)

thank you so much for all messages , let's continue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## peterock44 (Jan 4, 2012)

your making me wanna bust out my camera and take some action shots of my pit wrestlin with my spaniel.  gorgeous dogs btw


----------



## gatamer (Jan 6, 2012)

thanks for all messages (also thanks for some private messages) ...


----------



## Justblayzee (Jan 6, 2012)

Your pit is beautiful! I hate having then illegal in Australia.


----------



## Shell (Jan 6, 2012)

Justblayzee said:


> Your pit is beautiful! I hate having then illegal in Australia.


They are unfortunately, illegal here in Ontario also. Such a shame. In all my years as a vet tech, I have never met a pit I didn't like and couldn't trust. Beautiful dogs with such a bad, undeserved reputation.

I love the new pics, they look like such happy, fun loving dogs.


----------



## pavel (Jan 6, 2012)

Entertaining photos!  You dogs look to be having a great time.  (YOU ALSO Appear to have gotten the snow we should have in my area.    )


----------



## Leora22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Great Photos ....They all brought a smile to my face  Thank You


----------



## gatamer (Jan 7, 2012)

@Shell , you're so right about undeserved reputation of pits . They are illegal here in Turkey , but if you are looking after your dog well then they don't care much 

@pavel , thank you 

(thanks for all messages)


----------



## desertanimal (Jan 7, 2012)

Fantastic photos of some handsome dogs!


----------



## gatamer (Jan 9, 2012)

thanks 

more photos ,











































(juvenile Carlos)


----------

